# Help Wanted!



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey folks,
I'm considering putting this guitar up for sale on EBay (want to fund a Rondo purchase) but would like some idea of its potential value or worth. Anyone here have access to an acoustic guitar blue book that could help me out? Photos should be pretty clear but some addition info: '82-'83 vintage I think, good to very good condition with some nicks and scratches, bridge was reset because of lifting, solid top (probably), original tuners, pickguard is slightly bubbling, no case.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well the blue book is no good for this one it lists the H180 as a 12 er with a trapeze tail piece and they say that they are worth only about $125.00 but I can tell you that they are laminates. Now if you had a Hondo banjo tha would be worth more money.
On average anywhere between $50.00 to a high of $125.00 ( but doubtful at this time for the market )sorry I didn't have better news for you.Ship


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Appreciate the info Ship.............looks like I may be hanging on to this one for a while. Anyone else?

Regards,


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...scroll down to hondo and hit some links...learn how to research guitars yourself...

Guitar dating, Highland, Hill, Horugel


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

it looks like a HONDO HUMMINGBIRD 6 STRING ACOUSTIC

HONDO HUMMINGBIRD 6 STRING ACOUSTIC - Barrie Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Barrie Canada.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> it looks like a HONDO HUMMINGBIRD 6 STRING ACOUSTIC
> 
> HONDO HUMMINGBIRD 6 STRING ACOUSTIC - Barrie Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Barrie Canada.


Appreciate the effort jimi.................Same guitar for sure but different headstock logo and body cavity label maybe newer/older???...........I do have Jedi bookmarked as a favorite but unfortunately they are not a good source for value/worth which is what I needed assistance with.

Regards,


----------

